# iPhoto Quits Unexpectedly...



## joe7894

Hi all,

My girlfriend has a Macbook Air running Mountain Lion. When she goes to open iPhoto the program just quits every time.

After Googling the issue I noticed somebody recommend running iPhoto from a guest account so I gave it a try & it worked without issue.

I copied the error report info but there's so much of it & it means nothing to me... Please see below:



Code:


Process:         iPhoto [379]
Path:            /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/MacOS/iPhoto
Identifier:      com.apple.iPhoto
Version:         9.4.3 (9.4.3)
Build Info:      iPhotoProject-720091000000000~1
App Item ID:     408981381
App External ID: 15017489
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [155]
User ID:         501

Date/Time:       2014-04-03 21:04:55.723 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.8.5 (12F45)
Report Version:  10

Interval Since Last Report:          13432 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           7
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  25 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   7
Anonymous UUID:                      69D7A537-6F46-4D33-F9AC-D186DCE2394C

Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000

Application Specific Information:
*** Terminating app due to uncaught exception 'NSInvalidArgumentException', reason: '*** -[__NSArrayM insertObject:atIndex:]: object cannot be nil'

Application Specific Backtrace 1:
0   CoreFoundation                      0x90601e8b __raiseError + 219
1   libobjc.A.dylib                     0x997a052e objc_exception_throw + 230
2   CoreFoundation                      0x9050d07b -[__NSArrayM insertObject:atIndex:] + 299
3   CoreFoundation                      0x9050cf40 -[__NSArrayM addObject:] + 64
4   iPhoto                              0x000dd858 iPhoto + 256088
5   iPhoto                              0x003c4d0c iPhoto + 3300620
6   iPhoto                              0x002d465c iPhoto + 2315868
7   libdispatch.dylib                   0x96069cb1 _dispatch_barrier_sync_f_slow_invoke + 80
8   libdispatch.dylib                   0x96063c82 _dispatch_client_callout + 46
9   libdispatch.dylib                   0x960692e3 _dispatch_main_queue_callback_4CF + 223
10  CoreFoundation                      0x904fdc29 __CFRunLoopRun + 1961
11  CoreFoundation                      0x904fd01a CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 378
12  CoreFoundation                      0x904fce8b CFRunLoopRunInMode + 123
13  HIToolbox                           0x9a146f5a RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 242
14  HIToolbox                           0x9a146cc9 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 374
15  HIToolbox                           0x9a146b44 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 88
16  AppKit                              0x90ce193a _DPSNextEvent + 724
17  AppKit                              0x90ce116c -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 119
18  AppKit                              0x90cd75cc -[NSApplication run] + 855
19  AppKit                              0x90c7a5f6 NSApplicationMain + 1053
20  iPhoto                              0x000af0b9 iPhoto + 65721
21  iPhoto                              0x000ae705 iPhoto + 63237

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x906026a7 ___TERMINATING_DUE_TO_UNCAUGHT_EXCEPTION___ + 7
1   libobjc.A.dylib               	0x997a052e objc_exception_throw + 230
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9050d07b -[__NSArrayM insertObject:atIndex:] + 299
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x9050cf40 -[__NSArrayM addObject:] + 64
4   com.apple.iPhoto              	0x000dd858 0x9f000 + 256088
5   com.apple.iPhoto              	0x003c4d0c 0x9f000 + 3300620
6   com.apple.iPhoto              	0x002d465c 0x9f000 + 2315868
7   libdispatch.dylib             	0x96069cb1 _dispatch_barrier_sync_f_slow_invoke + 80
8   libdispatch.dylib             	0x96063c82 _dispatch_client_callout + 46
9   libdispatch.dylib             	0x960692e3 _dispatch_main_queue_callback_4CF + 223
10  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x904fdc29 __CFRunLoopRun + 1961
11  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x904fd01a CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 378
12  com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x904fce8b CFRunLoopRunInMode + 123
13  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9a146f5a RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 242
14  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9a146cc9 ReceiveNextEventCommon + 374
15  com.apple.HIToolbox           	0x9a146b44 BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 88
16  com.apple.AppKit              	0x90ce193a _DPSNextEvent + 724
17  com.apple.AppKit              	0x90ce116c -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 119
18  com.apple.AppKit              	0x90cd75cc -[NSApplication run] + 855
19  com.apple.AppKit              	0x90c7a5f6 NSApplicationMain + 1053
20  com.apple.iPhoto              	0x000af0b9 0x9f000 + 65721
21  com.apple.iPhoto              	0x000ae705 0x9f000 + 63237

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c09ae kevent + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib             	0x96066c71 _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 993
2   libdispatch.dylib             	0x960667a9 _dispatch_mgr_thread + 53

Thread 2:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c00ee __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077d0ac _pthread_workq_return + 45
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce79 _pthread_wqthread + 448
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 3:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.root.default-priority
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bd80a semaphore_wait_trap + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib             	0x96068e70 _dispatch_thread_semaphore_wait + 25
2   libdispatch.dylib             	0x96068ccc _dispatch_barrier_sync_f_slow + 149
3   libdispatch.dylib             	0x960653fb dispatch_barrier_sync_f + 37
4   libdispatch.dylib             	0x96069c5a _dispatch_sync_slow + 70
5   com.apple.iPhoto              	0x002d45fc 0x9f000 + 2315772
6   com.apple.Foundation          	0x98715ee7 -[NSBlockOperation main] + 188
7   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986e9219 -[__NSOperationInternal start] + 740
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986e8f24 -[NSOperation start] + 67
9   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f0ff9 __block_global_6 + 135
10  libdispatch.dylib             	0x96067f8f _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 15
11  libdispatch.dylib             	0x96063c82 _dispatch_client_callout + 46
12  libdispatch.dylib             	0x96064f02 _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 285
13  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce72 _pthread_wqthread + 441
14  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 4:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c00ee __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077d0ac _pthread_workq_return + 45
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce79 _pthread_wqthread + 448
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 5:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c00ee __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077d0ac _pthread_workq_return + 45
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce79 _pthread_wqthread + 448
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 6:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c00ee __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077d0ac _pthread_workq_return + 45
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce79 _pthread_wqthread + 448
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 7:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bf8e2 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f2e9 _pthread_cond_wait + 938
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f572 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e5f6 -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 404
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e41d -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 282
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x98723950 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02061a42 -[XTMsgQueue waitForMessage] + 47
7   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02060b19 -[XTThread run:] + 412
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f0408 -[NSThread main] + 45
9   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f038b __NSThread__main__ + 1396
10  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
11  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 8:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bf8e2 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f2e9 _pthread_cond_wait + 938
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f572 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e5f6 -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 404
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e41d -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 282
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x98723950 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02061a42 -[XTMsgQueue waitForMessage] + 47
7   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02060b19 -[XTThread run:] + 412
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f0408 -[NSThread main] + 45
9   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f038b __NSThread__main__ + 1396
10  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
11  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 9:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bf8e2 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f2e9 _pthread_cond_wait + 938
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f572 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e5f6 -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 404
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e41d -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 282
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x98723950 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02061a42 -[XTMsgQueue waitForMessage] + 47
7   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02060b19 -[XTThread run:] + 412
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f0408 -[NSThread main] + 45
9   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f038b __NSThread__main__ + 1396
10  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
11  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 10:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bf8e2 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f2e9 _pthread_cond_wait + 938
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f572 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e5f6 -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 404
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e41d -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 282
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x98723950 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02061a42 -[XTMsgQueue waitForMessage] + 47
7   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02060b19 -[XTThread run:] + 412
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f0408 -[NSThread main] + 45
9   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f038b __NSThread__main__ + 1396
10  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
11  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 11:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bf8e2 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f2e9 _pthread_cond_wait + 938
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f572 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e5f6 -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 404
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e41d -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 282
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x98723950 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02061a42 -[XTMsgQueue waitForMessage] + 47
7   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02060b19 -[XTThread run:] + 412
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f0408 -[NSThread main] + 45
9   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f038b __NSThread__main__ + 1396
10  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
11  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 12:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bf8e2 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f2e9 _pthread_cond_wait + 938
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f572 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e5f6 -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 404
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e41d -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 282
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x98723950 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02061a42 -[XTMsgQueue waitForMessage] + 47
7   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02060b19 -[XTThread run:] + 412
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f0408 -[NSThread main] + 45
9   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f038b __NSThread__main__ + 1396
10  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
11  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 13:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bf8e2 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f2e9 _pthread_cond_wait + 938
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f572 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e5f6 -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 404
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e41d -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 282
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x98723950 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02061a42 -[XTMsgQueue waitForMessage] + 47
7   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02060b19 -[XTThread run:] + 412
8   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f0408 -[NSThread main] + 45
9   com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f038b __NSThread__main__ + 1396
10  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
11  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 14:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bf8e2 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f2e9 _pthread_cond_wait + 938
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f572 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e5f6 -[NSCondition waitUntilDate:] + 404
4   com.apple.Foundation          	0x9871e41d -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:beforeDate:] + 282
5   com.apple.Foundation          	0x98723950 -[NSConditionLock lockWhenCondition:] + 69
6   com.apple.RedRock             	0x026be2bf -[RKAsyncImageRenderer _backgroundRenderThread:] + 173
7   libobjc.A.dylib               	0x997ad586 -[NSObject performSelector:] + 62
8   com.apple.proxtcore           	0x0206aab2 -[XTThreadSendOnlyDetached _detachedMessageHandler:] + 167
9   libobjc.A.dylib               	0x997ad5d3 -[NSObject performSelector:withObject:] + 70
10  com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02062e59 -[XTSubscription postMessage:] + 191
11  com.apple.proxtcore           	0x0206271f -[XTDistributor distributeMessage:] + 681
12  com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02061f42 -[XTThread handleMessage:] + 515
13  com.apple.proxtcore           	0x02060b2f -[XTThread run:] + 434
14  com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f0408 -[NSThread main] + 45
15  com.apple.Foundation          	0x986f038b __NSThread__main__ + 1396
16  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
17  libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 15:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c00ee __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077d0ac _pthread_workq_return + 45
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce79 _pthread_wqthread + 448
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 16:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c00ee __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077d0ac _pthread_workq_return + 45
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce79 _pthread_wqthread + 448
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 17:: com.apple.CFSocket.private
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bfbe6 __select + 10
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x90541650 __CFSocketManager + 1632
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 18:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c00ee __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077d0ac _pthread_workq_return + 45
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce79 _pthread_wqthread + 448
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 19:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c00ee __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077d0ac _pthread_workq_return + 45
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce79 _pthread_wqthread + 448
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 20:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904c00ee __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077d0ac _pthread_workq_return + 45
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077ce79 _pthread_wqthread + 448
3   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764daa start_wqthread + 30

Thread 21:: CVDisplayLink
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib        	0x904bf8e2 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f2e9 _pthread_cond_wait + 938
2   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077f572 pthread_cond_timedwait_relative_np + 47
3   com.apple.CoreVideo           	0x97c5ffd7 CVDisplayLink::waitUntil(unsigned long long) + 297
4   com.apple.CoreVideo           	0x97c5f05c CVDisplayLink::runIOThread() + 658
5   com.apple.CoreVideo           	0x97c5edb2 startIOThread(void*) + 160
6   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x9077a5b7 _pthread_start + 344
7   libsystem_c.dylib             	0x90764dce thread_start + 34

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
 eax: 0x00000001  ebx: 0x7d9732f0  ecx: 0x00000000  edx: 0x00000000
 edi: 0x997a0459  esi: 0x7d973310  ebp: 0xbff5fc28  esp: 0xbff5fc20
  ss: 0x00000023  efl: 0x00000282  eip: 0x906026a7   cs: 0x0000001b
  ds: 0x00000023   es: 0x00000023   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x0000000f
 cr2: 0x01338000
Logical CPU: 0

Binary Images:
  0x9f000 -   0xd94ff3  com.apple.iPhoto (9.4.3 - 9.4.3) <74A545E6-1EB2-315F-82FA-3344B599F490> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/MacOS/iPhoto
 0xf27000 -  0x1001ffc  org.python.python (2.6.7 - 2.6.7) <FA305A16-14DB-3062-BB61-3944ED836202> /System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.6/Python
0x104c000 -  0x1054ffb  com.apple.PhotoFoundation (1.0 - 20.12) <6DEFC232-B843-3848-908E-25AF929E9026> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/PhotoFoundation.framework/Versions/A/PhotoFoundation
0x10c5000 -  0x12a2ffb  com.apple.geode (1.5.3 - 280.22) <887FF540-8A00-3AED-9C17-C99856E7A6F4> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/Geode.framework/Versions/A/Geode
0x1334000 -  0x1339ff7  com.apple.iLifePhotoStreamConfiguration (3.4 - 2.5) <6B675B59-ED97-35F8-89CB-79F387A05EA5> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifePhotoStreamConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/iLifePhotoStreamConfiguration
0x1344000 -  0x1373ff7  com.apple.iLifeAssetManagement (2.7 - 45.19) <C30AF8E5-51DB-3912-B58C-41988B396209> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifeAssetManagement.framework/Versions/A/iLifeAssetManagement
0x1395000 -  0x13bcff3  com.apple.iPhoto.Tessera (1.1 - 90.10) <143B4B05-6F39-3C83-A927-E4B5A53D2344> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/Tessera.framework/Versions/A/Tessera
0x13d0000 -  0x13f4ffb  com.apple.iPhoto.Tellus (1.3 - 90.10) <88853EBB-0C48-3A68-91B7-ED078C953CBD> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/Tellus.framework/Versions/A/Tellus
0x140a000 -  0x1415fff  com.apple.iphoto.AccountConfigurationPlugin (1.2 - 1.2) <39466D2B-2583-3407-96F2-69ADCF11ECB9> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/AccountConfigurationPlugin.framework/Versions/A/AccountConfigurationPlugin
0x1423000 -  0x1438ffb  com.apple.iLifeFaceRecognition (1.0 - 30.11) <5ADCA81F-5D7B-340F-9F44-B261ED19BBB2> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifeFaceRecognition.framework/Versions/A/iLifeFaceRecognition
0x1446000 -  0x146fff3  com.apple.DiscRecordingUI (7.0 - 7000.2.4) <F5A4CCC3-E5E2-3451-96FD-40BA328605B6> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecordingUI.framework/Versions/A/DiscRecordingUI
0x1488000 -  0x148afff  com.apple.ExceptionHandling (1.5 - 10) <435C80BD-F463-360B-86CA-5E001CACD421> /System/Library/Frameworks/ExceptionHandling.framework/Versions/A/ExceptionHandling
0x1490000 -  0x149bff7  com.apple.UpgradeChecker (9.2 - 9.2) <39176044-B0CF-3C25-AF8D-A2BD8540A025> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/UpgradeChecker.framework/Versions/A/UpgradeChecker
0x14a7000 -  0x1527fff  com.apple.iLifeMediaBrowser (2.7.4 - 546.7) <130581CE-0699-3524-B487-726353FDDF96> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/iLifeMediaBrowser.framework/Versions/A/iLifeMediaBrowser
0x156d000 -  0x168cffb  com.apple.WebKit (8536 - 8536.30.1) <4A5E9136-681F-3AB1-AD69-B59F2B9126E7> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x173f000 -  0x1754ff7  com.apple.iChat.InstantMessage (7.0.1 - 3306) <E2512D5F-4151-3ED4-BB9A-748B0B5F21BE> /System/Library/Frameworks/InstantMessage.framework/Versions/A/InstantMessage
0x1763000 -  0x1afcff3  com.apple.iLifeSlideshow (3.1 - 1151.4) <BBC17D76-255B-3135-92A6-886AD68BEB3F> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifeSlideshow.framework/Versions/A/iLifeSlideshow
0x1bfa000 -  0x1e8dffb  com.apple.iLifePageLayout (1.3 - 210.38) <12AF048A-AAEE-39D3-B25C-383E9C5FB855> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifePageLayout.framework/Versions/A/iLifePageLayout
0x1f68000 -  0x1fffff7  com.apple.MobileMe (13 - 1.0.4) <38D8679A-1862-373C-BF4F-EB47200EDF08> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/MobileMe.framework/Versions/A/MobileMe
0x205d000 -  0x20c5ff3  com.apple.proxtcore (1.4.1 - 270.13) <E71FA444-D69B-3395-8F99-0DA367E6CF22> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/ProXTCore.framework/Versions/A/ProXTCore
0x2108000 -  0x2207ff3  com.apple.iLifeSQLAccess (1.7.1 - 70.30) <081DDD36-ADA7-3329-8265-BE6AD5AB4E5F> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifeSQLAccess.framework/Versions/A/iLifeSQLAccess
0x224f000 -  0x227affb  com.apple.ProUtils (1.1 - 220.17) <3D8B203C-20D3-30FA-9A22-C88C11B60C41> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/ProUtils.framework/Versions/A/ProUtils
0x2293000 -  0x22fefff  com.apple.iLifeKit (1.3.1 - 180.8) <C193C15D-7EA7-30CA-82ED-189192298D2A> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifeKit.framework/Versions/A/iLifeKit
0x2345000 -  0x257eff3  com.apple.prokit (7.3.2 - 1944.10) <5276C99B-E10E-3B92-AB06-1B546A6291D1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProKit.framework/Versions/A/ProKit
0x269b000 -  0x2bfdfff  com.apple.RedRock (1.9.4 - 321.1) <7D29E84D-9336-3912-BA5C-EA8125553945> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/RedRock.framework/Versions/A/RedRock
0x2e16000 -  0x2e3afff  com.apple.AOSAccounts (1.1.2 - 1.1.95) <6C931BC9-7C14-3F67-86F5-EBE2916E0670> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSAccounts.framework/Versions/A/AOSAccounts
0x2e54000 -  0x2e54ff3  com.apple.SafariServices.framework (8537 - 8537.75.14) <39A0B82B-3071-358E-9D8C-13B16AAD6FC9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SafariServices.framework/Versions/A/SafariServices
0x2e5b000 -  0x2e62ff7  com.apple.AOSNotification (1.7.0 - 636.5) <CC1ED798-7451-32CF-B1BC-8C7EB5A9D1CF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSNotification.framework/Versions/A/AOSNotification
0x2e6d000 -  0x2e6dffc  com.apple.SafariDAVNotifier (1.1.1 - 1) <4173B9EB-A1C5-31BD-955B-E9D3CAB862C4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/BookmarkDAV.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SafariDAVNotifier.framework/Versions/A/SafariDAVNotifier
0x2e73000 -  0x30e3ff7  com.apple.CalendarStore (6.0 - 1252) <C592854F-17BC-380A-B73B-3510A36B0325> /System/Library/Frameworks/CalendarStore.framework/Versions/A/CalendarStore
0x31e6000 -  0x3242ffb  com.apple.corelocation (1239.40 - 1239.40) <DF504BBD-A9D5-3AF0-AAF7-F7C06753A13C> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreLocation.framework/Versions/A/CoreLocation
0x3272000 -  0x32a4ff3  com.apple.GeoServices (1.0 - 1) <2E4033FA-18BD-3E73-B00E-CBFEE0ACCB6A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GeoServices.framework/Versions/A/GeoServices
0x32b9000 -  0x32c2fff  com.apple.ProtocolBuffer (2 - 104) <BFA598AA-2E77-3578-B079-2C89796811B3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProtocolBuffer.framework/Versions/A/ProtocolBuffer
0x32cd000 -  0x32d5ffb  com.apple.AppSandbox (2.1 - 1) <00FF2E6E-B400-37A5-A9DC-4FEFF854E959> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppSandbox.framework/Versions/A/AppSandbox
0x32e0000 -  0x3324ff3  com.apple.CalDAV (6.0 - 112.6) <EF9166E6-A80B-3C8D-BD22-F1555DB0649D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CalDAV.framework/Versions/A/CalDAV
0x3354000 -  0x3354fff +cl_kernels (???) <A18B0B07-A6DD-4D68-9A80-D13AE3D2D0A5> cl_kernels
0x3356000 -  0x335fff3  com.apple.CalendarAgentLink (1.0 - 38) <73072AA3-0AD8-3CA7-A057-A6FBBD9DA82A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CalendarAgentLink.framework/Versions/A/CalendarAgentLink
0x336f000 -  0x3380fff  com.apple.CalendarFoundation (1.0 - 29) <D8714276-78B5-35A5-8C34-694E51AD9EB6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CalendarFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CalendarFoundation
0x3392000 -  0x33f4fff  com.apple.coredav (1.0.1 - 179.7) <FE9A6204-03DA-3183-A793-3FA8EEBFA1C4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDAV.framework/Versions/A/CoreDAV
0x3430000 -  0x347dffb  com.apple.ExchangeWebServices (3.0.1 - 158) <3D65B6B4-6B1D-3338-8D12-369B842A579B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ExchangeWebServices.framework/Versions/A/ExchangeWebServices
0x34d1000 -  0x351ffff  com.apple.iCalendar (6.0 - 126.5) <D682D4AA-B640-356E-A141-845A64295A02> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/iCalendar.framework/Versions/A/iCalendar
0x354a000 -  0x3557ffb  com.apple.KerberosHelper (4.0 - 1.0) <6CB4B091-3415-301A-87B2-D9D374D0FC17> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/KerberosHelper.framework/Versions/A/KerberosHelper
0x3561000 -  0x36adff7  com.apple.syncservices (7.1 - 713.1) <0A9790C9-1D95-3B46-84FA-43848FCB476E> /System/Library/Frameworks/SyncServices.framework/Versions/A/SyncServices
0x372b000 -  0x3798ffb  com.apple.WhitePagesFramework (10.7.0 - 141.0) <6879CD26-8E35-315B-897C-D52B6EB741F6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WhitePages.framework/Versions/A/WhitePages
0x37c7000 -  0x37eeffb  libsandbox.1.dylib (220.3) <159B2935-ED59-3219-8A35-D82885BABBE7> /usr/lib/libsandbox.1.dylib
0x37f6000 -  0x3809ff7  com.apple.AppContainer (2.1 - 1) <201D693C-63E6-3771-BAF8-946B49F1420A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppContainer.framework/Versions/A/AppContainer
0x3819000 -  0x381dfff  com.apple.SecCodeWrapper (2.1 - 1) <AF713AD0-6A88-3F90-81F4-F3CB9F7B4624> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SecCodeWrapper.framework/Versions/A/SecCodeWrapper
0x3825000 -  0x3829ffe  libMatch.1.dylib (17) <29090908-32A9-3087-B197-00128F5954CD> /usr/lib/libMatch.1.dylib
0x382e000 -  0x3831ffb  com.apple.LibraryRepair (1.0 - 1) <C6A079B1-1FD5-39FF-B141-E6C99ECBAA77> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LibraryRepair.framework/Versions/A/LibraryRepair
0x3839000 -  0x3893fff  com.apple.proapps.MIO (1.0.6 - 512) <599BE7F3-9169-33AF-8CCA-423CA4699E42> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/MIO.framework/Versions/A/MIO
0x38aa000 -  0x453fff3  com.apple.WebCore (8536 - 8536.30.2) <D644997F-5F1A-34B4-AF32-DD427E9043E2> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x4cc5000 -  0x4cc6fff +eOkaoCom.dylib (1) <2DE16B47-23E7-73DB-1297-C928E40DFC31> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifeFaceRecognition.framework/Versions/A/Resources/eOkaoCom.dylib
0x4ccc000 -  0x4cf1ff2 +eOkaoPt.dylib (1) <831D49D0-43A0-21A0-2662-2207E3BE0FF6> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifeFaceRecognition.framework/Versions/A/Resources/eOkaoPt.dylib
0x4cfb000 -  0x4d2ffe7 +eOkaoDt.dylib (1) <5693A28E-8C94-0F5F-150E-3B17CF753F64> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifeFaceRecognition.framework/Versions/A/Resources/eOkaoDt.dylib
0x4d37000 -  0x4e9efff +eOkaoFr.dylib (1) <E355FB47-C5EF-50CF-621A-9B17A50E2850> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifeFaceRecognition.framework/Versions/A/Resources/eOkaoFr.dylib
0x4ea2000 -  0x4efefff  com.apple.NyxAudioAnalysis (12.4 - 12.4) <DC8444CC-FAAB-3DCA-A644-8712001A5F2E> /Library/Frameworks/NyxAudioAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/NyxAudioAnalysis
0x4f15000 -  0x5030fff  com.apple.avfoundation (2.0 - 361.40.1) <77630935-EA53-3374-BB5B-643DB109B9F2> /System/Library/Frameworks/AVFoundation.framework/Versions/A/AVFoundation
0x50d0000 -  0x5108ff3  com.apple.CoreMediaIOServicesPrivate (52.0 - 3311.1) <1F651752-FD09-3CF5-BCCC-5C1366DDFACD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServicesPrivate.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIOServicesPrivate
0x5123000 -  0x5124ff5 +cl_kernels (???) <77650722-B803-41E8-8FCF-D2700C19DED6> cl_kernels
0x5126000 -  0x514dff7  com.apple.CoreMediaPrivate (20.0 - 20.0) <D963392A-4B4C-3B81-A873-E1C06C6829E6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaPrivate.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaPrivate
0x5163000 -  0x5194ff3  com.apple.FWAVCPrivate (52.47 - 47) <14C9A9D3-4065-3395-A8BC-C0535162017E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FWAVCPrivate.framework/Versions/A/FWAVCPrivate
0x51ac000 -  0x51f4ffb  com.apple.CoreMediaIOServices (171.0 - 3244) <9563BB38-F23A-3FC6-855D-05487E700465> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIOServices
0x5218000 -  0x52b7ff7  com.apple.imcore (8.0 - 900) <84135788-E567-309E-AAFE-F27FA8FE3F15> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IMCore.framework/Versions/A/IMCore
0x52df000 -  0x5333ff7  com.apple.imfoundation (8.0 - 900) <F4A3047B-9170-358C-A5F0-09CC0B20F093> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IMFoundation.framework/Versions/A/IMFoundation
0x5360000 -  0x5368ff7  com.apple.marco (8.0 - 900) <C4323670-6B35-39A9-B84A-5E182D05E6A1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Marco.framework/Versions/A/Marco
0x5371000 -  0x5398ff7  com.apple.ExpressCheckout (1.0 - 1.0) <B6F86CF1-D6EA-312E-9758-CAFA1654CC6F> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifePageLayout.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ExpressCheckout.framework/Versions/A/ExpressCheckout
0x53b4000 -  0x53e2ffb  com.apple.iLifeImageAnalysis (3.0 - 3) <93C42285-7982-3A15-ABDA-EDF416DF6B22> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/Frameworks/iLifePageLayout.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/iLifeImageAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/iLifeImageAnalysis
0x698a000 -  0x698bffe  com.apple.AddressBook.LocalSourceBundle (2.1 - 1170) <ABD37289-2DF8-3F89-A208-C11BE80EA69D> /System/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins/LocalSource.sourcebundle/Contents/MacOS/LocalSource
0xcf10000 -  0xcf1dff3  com.apple.Librarian (1.1 - 1) <68F8F983-5F16-3BA5-BDA7-1A5451CC02BB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Librarian.framework/Versions/A/Librarian
0x1286f000 - 0x12a03ffb  GLEngine (8.10.1) <8A61333B-95FF-34C4-8D4F-73A592F98FEC> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLEngine.bundle/GLEngine
0x12a3a000 - 0x12bbbfff  libGLProgrammability.dylib (8.10.1) <3DE23C07-D1D8-3647-8185-6C5A0113669F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x12bed000 - 0x1303aff3  com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD4000GraphicsGLDriver (8.16.76 - 8.1.6) <EA892D4B-1216-309A-99D8-E840AAE08A00> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleIntelHD4000GraphicsGLDriver.bundle/Contents/MacOS/AppleIntelHD4000GraphicsGLDriver
0x1318d000 - 0x13191fff  com.apple.IOAccelerator (74.15 - 74.15) <68DE37F8-AFB1-327D-A045-EA8096396F4F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IOAccelerator.framework/Versions/A/IOAccelerator
0x13198000 - 0x131a2fff  libGPUSupportMercury.dylib (8.10.1) <293FD657-6229-354B-A1B4-7FFC23F0A61F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GPUSupport.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGPUSupportMercury.dylib
0x135a9000 - 0x135d4ff7  GLRendererFloat (8.10.1) <18713434-312C-3B45-B3CE-B618DA3C8D09> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Resources/GLRendererFloat.bundle/GLRendererFloat
0x135dd000 - 0x135e5ffd  libcldcpuengine.dylib (2.2.16) <43E630D7-14C3-3455-9A4E-B5EBFA638C9D> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libcldcpuengine.dylib
0x135ec000 - 0x135efffe  com.apple.DirectoryServicesSource (2.1 - 1170) <69A0CC43-41DB-3D3F-9D97-8D4741C29823> /System/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins/DirectoryServices.sourcebundle/Contents/MacOS/DirectoryServices
0x1361f000 - 0x136b1fff  unorm8_bgra.dylib (2.2.16) <1298D118-0B14-3F3D-B2CA-348A1C67183E> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/ImageFormats/unorm8_bgra.dylib
0x136c3000 - 0x13705fff  com.apple.facetimeservices (8.0 - 900) <30E06383-BF04-32AD-9A11-DDC08E1D58A9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FTServices.framework/Versions/A/FTServices
0x1371d000 - 0x1376eff7  com.apple.AddressBook.CardDAVPlugin (10.8 - 333) <FD25005C-EAD6-3F64-A85E-6CEB1BA51040> /System/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins/CardDAVPlugin.sourcebundle/Contents/MacOS/CardDAVPlugin
0x1378b000 - 0x1379affd  com.apple.NSServerNotificationCenter (5.0 - 5.0) <A9BF8310-F1D2-38EC-AA1A-5ECB479B89CE> /System/Library/Frameworks/ServerNotification.framework/Versions/A/ServerNotification
0x13838000 - 0x1383dffe  com.apple.iphoto.accountconfig.Email (9.2 - 9.2) <EE015CC9-7D9B-387A-AD57-36033C906188> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/PlugIns/Email.accountconfigplugin/Contents/MacOS/Email
0x15e26000 - 0x15e27ffd  com.apple.textencoding.unicode (2.5 - 2.5) <4E2ABBEB-1F0D-3C06-BA0C-C3CEDDF17BD2> /System/Library/TextEncodings/Unicode Encodings.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Unicode Encodings
0x15e89000 - 0x15f47ff3  ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib (400) <35E3054C-5DF1-30D4-A368-C4FDB0992373> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib
0x1608b000 - 0x1608efff  com.apple.iphoto.accountconfig.Facebook (1.2 - 1.2) <8E384045-21E8-305C-A83B-EA307AE34BF6> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/PlugIns/Facebook.accountconfigplugin/Contents/MacOS/Facebook
0x16094000 - 0x16097fff  com.apple.iphoto.accountconfig.Flickr (1.1 - 1) <C1432242-CA83-3C06-BEE8-B80E8FBF1BA4> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/PlugIns/Flickr.accountconfigplugin/Contents/MacOS/Flickr
0x1609d000 - 0x160a2ff8  com.apple.iphoto.accountconfig.MobileMe (1.1 - 1) <5122BF37-F638-3A37-B0E7-5C042DC3B8A2> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/PlugIns/MobileMe.accountconfigplugin/Contents/MacOS/MobileMe
0x160a8000 - 0x160cfff3  com.apple.iPhoto.FacebookPublisher (1.2 - 1.2) <602FC581-430F-3C31-BB8B-F16BC25407F5> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/PlugIns/FacebookPublisher.publisher/Contents/MacOS/FacebookPublisher
0x160db000 - 0x160faffb  com.apple.iPhoto.FlickrPublisher (1.2 - 1.2) <59CD840A-81FA-31EC-B145-C86D5B3BB95C> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/PlugIns/FlickrPublisher.publisher/Contents/MacOS/FlickrPublisher
0x16104000 - 0x1613affb  com.apple.iPhoto.MobileMePublisher (1.2 - 1.2) <D2064089-2D14-3267-A3A0-CF2CD8D6EFA0> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/PlugIns/MobileMePublisher.publisher/Contents/MacOS/MobileMePublisher
0x16149000 - 0x16150fff  com.apple.iPhoto.RSSPublisher (1.1 - 1.1) <20E24AC8-D589-3CAF-ACB0-800CD2747559> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/PlugIns/RSSPublisher.publisher/Contents/MacOS/RSSPublisher
0x16157000 - 0x1616bfff  com.apple.iPhoto.SharedPhotoStreamPublisher (1.0 - 1.0) <EEAC77E3-56B0-3E97-877E-FBB191620629> /Applications/iPhoto.app/Contents/PlugIns/SharedPhotoStreamPublisher.publisher/Contents/MacOS/SharedPhotoStreamPublisher
0x8fe9e000 - 0x8fed0e57  dyld (210.2.3) <23516BE4-29BE-350C-91C9-F36E7999F0F1> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90007000 - 0x90009ffb  libRadiance.dylib (852) <E512FA13-AFCA-3B7A-A257-FF71A7D38EF3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x9000a000 - 0x9000bfff  libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib (8) <39B3D25A-148A-3936-B800-0D393A00E64F> /usr/lib/libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib
0x9000c000 - 0x90408feb  com.apple.VideoToolbox (1.0 - 926.106) <C1A411F0-7B7E-3669-83E5-FAEF2BAA8949> /System/Library/Frameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
0x90409000 - 0x9040bffd  com.apple.EFILogin (2.0 - 2) <7D6589EE-DBCD-39CC-B5D5-20D6CF7FB844> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/EFILogin.framework/Versions/A/EFILogin
0x9040c000 - 0x9040effd  libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib (8.10.1) <F7CD59FE-314A-366E-9A27-CE5BD1D438BB> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
0x9040f000 - 0x90451ffb  com.apple.RemoteViewServices (2.0 - 80.6) <AE962502-4539-3893-A2EB-9D384652AEAC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/RemoteViewServices.framework/Versions/A/RemoteViewServices
0x90452000 - 0x90467fff  com.apple.ImageCapture (8.0 - 8.0) <B8BD421F-D5A9-3FB4-8E89-AD5CFC0D4030> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x90468000 - 0x904aafff  libauto.dylib (185.4) <3098A75E-438E-3F18-BAAC-CD8F1CC7C2F7> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x904ab000 - 0x904c5ffc  libsystem_kernel.dylib (2050.48.12) <9B50E922-DCEA-3066-A9B2-613A6D2C5C69> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
0x904c6000 - 0x906aeffb  com.apple.CoreFoundation (6.8 - 744.19) <DDD3AA21-5B5F-3D8F-B137-AD95FCA89064> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x906af000 - 0x906e4ff7  com.apple.framework.internetaccounts (2.1 - 210) <553BF1E7-B26F-3BE7-BAA9-D80E53E73B0D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InternetAccounts.framework/Versions/A/InternetAccounts
0x906e5000 - 0x906e8ff9  libCGXType.A.dylib (333.1) <FD300AD5-3599-39BE-98AE-2BE8171CC7D7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x906e9000 - 0x90737ffb  libFontRegistry.dylib (100) <3B8350C2-4D8F-38C4-A22E-2F855D7E83D1> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x90738000 - 0x90748ff2  com.apple.LangAnalysis (1.7.0 - 1.7.0) <875363E7-6D02-3229-A9DD-E5A5568A7D61> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x90749000 - 0x9074affd  com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent (2.0 - 23) <E42347C0-2D3C-36A4-9200-757FFA61B388> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x9074d000 - 0x90763fff  com.apple.CFOpenDirectory (10.8 - 151.10) <56C3F276-BD1F-3031-8CF9-8F4F481A534E> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x90764000 - 0x90821ffb  libsystem_c.dylib (825.40.1) <A5C0B70C-5F14-3BF8-AA5B-B22E7B12A4AE> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
0x90822000 - 0x90824fff  com.apple.securityhi (4.0 - 55002) <62E3AE75-61CB-341E-B2A0-CFC985A2BF7F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x90825000 - 0x9086cff3  com.apple.CoreMedia (1.0 - 926.106) <B1999B3E-F0D3-34CB-A2E7-08CE45B744D9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
0x90872000 - 0x908adfef  libGLImage.dylib (8.10.1) <E29ED217-09B3-3436-A961-B6F8EBAA7BED> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x908ae000 - 0x908feff7  com.apple.CoreMediaIO (309.0 - 4163.1) <2CB854AA-072B-3829-B7D9-133CFEC6272F> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMediaIO.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIO
0x908ff000 - 0x90b58ff5  com.apple.JavaScriptCore (8536 - 8536.30) <24A2ACA7-6E51-30C6-B9AE-17A77E511735> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x90b59000 - 0x90b78ff3  com.apple.Ubiquity (1.2 - 243.15) <E10A2937-D671-3D14-AF8D-BA25E601F458> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Ubiquity.framework/Versions/A/Ubiquity
0x90b7b000 - 0x90b7bfff  com.apple.vecLib (3.8 - vecLib 3.8) <2D2064EB-FDD5-38AB-B722-4AFA4C6EE0C9> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x90b7c000 - 0x90b7dffb  libodfde.dylib (18) <3A56DA84-5ACC-3D91-B31A-B87BC4BC34F1> /usr/lib/libodfde.dylib
0x90b7e000 - 0x9173aff3  com.apple.AppKit (6.8 - 1187.40) <94E92235-7AD9-37EF-9B7C-B79074762370> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x9173b000 - 0x919d5ff7  com.apple.AddressBook.framework (7.1 - 1170) <9A7DDF7F-5081-3708-8965-E564953EEE39> /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
0x919d6000 - 0x91cc2fff  com.apple.AOSKit (1.051 - 152.4) <31156351-70C4-381A-810D-8E5A937EF95C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSKit.framework/Versions/A/AOSKit
0x91cc3000 - 0x91df6ff3  com.apple.MediaControlSender (1.7 - 170.20) <7B1AC317-AFDB-394F-8026-9561930E696B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaControlSender.framework/Versions/A/MediaControlSender
0x91df7000 - 0x91ecdfff  com.apple.DiscRecording (7.0 - 7000.2.4) <C14E99B9-DEFA-3812-89E5-464653B729F4> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/Versions/A/DiscRecording
0x91ece000 - 0x91ed4fff  libGFXShared.dylib (8.10.1) <99622AD6-7A1D-368E-B163-A38400885B45> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x91ed5000 - 0x91ef9fff  com.apple.PerformanceAnalysis (1.16 - 16) <18DE0F9F-1264-394D-AC56-6B2A1771DFBE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PerformanceAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/PerformanceAnalysis
0x91efa000 - 0x91ff8ff7  libFontParser.dylib (84.6) <7D3EB3CC-527E-3A74-816A-59CAFD2260A4> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x91ff9000 - 0x92003fff  com.apple.DisplayServicesFW (2.7.2 - 357) <E36F0444-BDF1-389D-86BD-65712795BFA3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
0x92004000 - 0x92005ffd  libunc.dylib (25) <58599CBF-E262-3CEA-AFE1-35560E0177DC> /usr/lib/system/libunc.dylib
0x92006000 - 0x9200cfff  com.apple.print.framework.Print (8.0 - 258) <12AEAD24-6924-3923-9E4A-C5D21231E639> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x9200d000 - 0x92019ff8  libbz2.1.0.dylib (29) <7031A4C0-784A-3EAA-93DF-EA1F26CC9264> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
0x9201a000 - 0x9210eff3  com.apple.QuickLookUIFramework (4.0 - 555.5) <5A62C87F-5F74-380B-8B86-8CE3D8788603> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
0x9248b000 - 0x924a2fff  com.apple.GenerationalStorage (1.1 - 132.3) <DD0AA3DB-376D-37F3-AC5B-17AC9B9E0A63> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/Versions/A/GenerationalStorage
0x924a3000 - 0x924b1fff  libxar.1.dylib (105) <343E4A3B-1D04-34A3-94C2-8C7C9A8F736B> /usr/lib/libxar.1.dylib
0x924b2000 - 0x924bcffe  com.apple.bsd.ServiceManagement (2.0 - 2.0) <9732BA61-D6F6-3644-82DA-FF0D6FEEFC69> /System/Library/Frameworks/ServiceManagement.framework/Versions/A/ServiceManagement
0x924bd000 - 0x924cbfff  com.apple.opengl (1.8.10 - 1.8.10) <385E048A-FFB2-348A-8F80-572C2494A776> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x924cc000 - 0x924d8ffa  com.apple.CrashReporterSupport (10.8.3 - 418) <03BC564E-35FE-384E-87D6-6E0C55DF16E3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
0x924d9000 - 0x925caffc  libiconv.2.dylib (34) <B096A9B7-83A6-31B3-8D2F-87D91910BF4C> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x925cb000 - 0x925d8ff7  com.apple.AppleFSCompression (49 - 1.0) <166AA1F8-E50A-3533-A3B5-8737C5118CC3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleFSCompression.framework/Versions/A/AppleFSCompression
0x925d9000 - 0x926adff3  com.apple.backup.framework (1.4.3 - 1.4.3) <6EA22ED3-BA18-3A37-AE05-5D6FDA3F372F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
0x926ae000 - 0x926e3ff5  libssl.0.9.8.dylib (47.2) <A0802BCF-121C-39C8-8712-B8E90ABDF502> /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.8.dylib
0x926e4000 - 0x92832ffb  com.apple.CFNetwork (596.6 - 596.6) <69A8C7C3-9259-3170-AB3B-66DABD488AD5> /System/Library/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x92833000 - 0x92a4afff  com.apple.CoreData (106.1 - 407.7) <EC4B8297-8E01-3778-A8A4-E8747F91109D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x92a71000 - 0x92acbfff  com.apple.Symbolication (1.3 - 93) <684ECF0D-D416-3DF8-8B5B-3902953853A8> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
0x92acc000 - 0x92c44ff5  com.apple.QuartzCore (1.8 - 304.4) <5EE0260F-D2D0-3983-ABDB-BB0FA8EE1471> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x92c45000 - 0x92c5afff  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework (4.1.12 - 4.1.12) <DE68CEB5-4959-3652-83B8-D2B00D3B932D> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x92c5b000 - 0x92c62ffb  libunwind.dylib (35.1) <E1E8D8B3-3C78-3AB1-B398-C180DC6DCF05> /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
0x92c63000 - 0x92c66ffb  libutil.dylib (30) <605DD210-46C2-3D4A-8DC1-08B0E80694FD> /usr/lib/libutil.dylib
0x92c67000 - 0x92cc9fff  libc++.1.dylib (65.1) <C0CFF9FF-5D52-3EAE-B921-6AE1DA00A135> /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
0x93548000 - 0x93556ff3  libsystem_network.dylib (77.10) <7FBF5A15-97BA-3721-943E-E77F0C40DBE1> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
0x93557000 - 0x93580ff7  libRIP.A.dylib (333.1) <E54E8576-5D00-3FCC-B512-9C42F4093507> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x93581000 - 0x935b1ff3  libtidy.A.dylib (15.10) <F2F4E000-E305-3089-91E6-3DB0ED07E74A> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x935b2000 - 0x935b2fff  com.apple.CoreServices (57 - 57) <956C6C6D-A5DD-314F-9C57-4A61D41F30CE> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x935b3000 - 0x936eeff7  libBLAS.dylib (1073.4) <FF74A147-05E1-37C4-BC10-7DEB57FE5326> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x936f2000 - 0x9370efff  libPng.dylib (852) <43B10F0A-07AC-32A1-AE89-63FCF4F9EC72> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x9370f000 - 0x93773ff7  com.apple.datadetectorscore (4.1 - 269.3) <C11C2014-298E-3E2B-9F5D-02CCD3CA4AB3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
0x93774000 - 0x937a7ff3  com.apple.GSS (3.0 - 2.0) <EFFA5947-B6BA-3171-B667-9CCB17E0FF2A> /System/Library/Frameworks/GSS.framework/Versions/A/GSS
0x937a8000 - 0x93824ff3  com.apple.Metadata (10.7.0 - 707.12) <D9221655-56FE-332C-82FF-0CA7EDD521C1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x93825000 - 0x9382fffb  libcsfde.dylib (296.18.2) <9028F924-FDDE-34E3-A58B-F1F1D96264E1> /usr/lib/libcsfde.dylib
0x93830000 - 0x93989ffb  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox (1.9.2 - 1.9.2) <461C4CCD-5F52-3D2F-AE22-D0CA7EF3F01A> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x9398a000 - 0x9398eff7  libmacho.dylib (829) <5280A013-4F74-3F74-BE0C-7F612C49F1DC> /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib
0x93a47000 - 0x93a47fff  com.apple.ApplicationServices (45 - 45) <677C4ACC-9D12-366F-8A87-B898AC806DD9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x93a48000 - 0x93a75ffe  libsystem_m.dylib (3022.6) <9975D9C3-3B71-38E3-AA21-C5C5F9D9C431> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_m.dylib
0x93a76000 - 0x93a79ffe  com.apple.LoginUICore (2.1 - 2.1) <B0AE24CD-19FF-3AAD-AAAC-6FD047A2BEC4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LoginUIKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LoginUICore.framework/Versions/A/LoginUICore
0x93a7a000 - 0x93a81ffe  com.apple.agl (3.2.1 - AGL-3.2.1) <8E0411D3-19F7-30E1-92A2-337F7F0EBCDA> /System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x93a82000 - 0x93ac4fff  libcurl.4.dylib (69.2) <8CC566A0-0B25-37E8-A6EC-30074C3CDB8C> /usr/lib/libcurl.4.dylib
0x93ac5000 - 0x93cf5fff  com.apple.QuartzComposer (5.1 - 287.1) <6C0C66F9-BC18-3216-88CC-BAE86937448B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
0x93cf6000 - 0x93d4dff3  com.apple.HIServices (1.20 - 417) <B8410ABC-E0DB-31EB-B923-17F3B65B5F4C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x93d5c000 - 0x93d67fff  libcommonCrypto.dylib (60027) <8EE30FA5-AA8D-3FA6-AB0F-05DA8B0425D9> /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
0x93d68000 - 0x93dbfff7  com.apple.ScalableUserInterface (1.0 - 1) <2B5E454B-BC49-3E85-B54D-1950397C448C> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ScalableUserInterface.framework/Versions/A/ScalableUserInterface
0x93dc0000 - 0x93dc9fff  com.apple.CommerceCore (1.0 - 26.3) <2552248F-7D93-32DF-856C-4B66C51858BE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
0x93dca000 - 0x93dd3ffe  com.apple.aps.framework (3.0 - 3.0) <26A02202-9CCA-37A5-AD26-234F55D51471> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ApplePushService.framework/Versions/A/ApplePushService
0x93dd4000 - 0x93e20fff  libcorecrypto.dylib (106.2) <20EBADBA-D6D6-36F0-AE80-168E9AF13DB6> /usr/lib/system/libcorecrypto.dylib
0x93e21000 - 0x93e46ffb  com.apple.framework.familycontrols (4.1 - 410) <B1755756-BEA2-3205-ADAA-68FCC32E60BD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x93e47000 - 0x94264fff  FaceCoreLight (2.4.1) <B12C8721-EFB3-30A2-9A1B-ABCDF5670764> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCoreLight.framework/Versions/A/FaceCoreLight
0x94265000 - 0x94268ff7  libcompiler_rt.dylib (30) <CE5DBDB4-0124-3E2B-9105-989DF98DD108> /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
0x94269000 - 0x942eeff7  com.apple.SearchKit (1.4.0 - 1.4.0) <454E950F-291C-3E95-8F35-05CA0AD6B327> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x942ef000 - 0x943adff3  com.apple.ColorSync (4.8.0 - 4.8.0) <EFEDCB37-4F20-3CEC-A185-5D2976E11BAC> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x943ae000 - 0x943b8fff  libCSync.A.dylib (333.1) <27FD0A7B-AC65-33AB-8F61-3AEF08FC21C3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x943b9000 - 0x943d2fff  com.apple.Kerberos (2.0 - 1) <9BDE8F4D-DBC3-34D1-852C-898D3655A611> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x943d3000 - 0x94530ffb  com.apple.QTKit (7.7.1 - 2599.46) <C5EB0EB8-D20F-3F66-876D-C23E1B5D4F46> /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
0x94531000 - 0x94567ffb  com.apple.DebugSymbols (98 - 98) <9A9ADA0A-E487-3C8F-9998-286EE04C235A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
0x94568000 - 0x94597ff7  com.apple.securityinterface (6.0 - 55024.4) <7C5E28DC-F8BE-3238-883F-E1646A2AF895> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
0x94598000 - 0x945c5ffb  com.apple.CoreServicesInternal (154.4 - 154.4) <A5640D50-E497-31AD-AFB1-DBFF60E0F978> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/Versions/A/CoreServicesInternal
0x945c6000 - 0x945cdfff  liblaunch.dylib (442.26.2) <310C99F8-0811-314D-9BB9-D0ED6DFA024B> /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
0x945ce000 - 0x9487cffb  com.apple.MediaToolbox (1.0 - 926.106) <37A0FC0E-9BC6-3B6B-9F06-489813758F67> /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
0x9487d000 - 0x94887fff  libsystem_notify.dylib (98.5) <7EEE9475-18F8-3099-B0ED-23A3E528ABE0> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_notify.dylib
0x94888000 - 0x948e2ffb  com.apple.AE (645.6 - 645.6) <44556FF7-A869-399A-AEBB-F4E9263D9152> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x948e3000 - 0x949f3ff3  com.apple.QuickTimeImporters.component (7.7.1 - 2599.46) <7E2A115A-F298-3387-93A2-1051C4909540> /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeImporters.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeImporters
0x949f4000 - 0x94a3bff7  com.apple.framework.CoreWiFi (1.3 - 130.13) <1961CC70-C00D-31DE-BAB5-A077538CD5CB> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWiFi.framework/Versions/A/CoreWiFi
0x94a72000 - 0x94b0afff  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices (557.6 - 557.6) <BE4B0D48-1239-3B9B-9905-551336777F09> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x94b0b000 - 0x94b0fffc  libGIF.dylib (852) <48577360-5C29-3B75-AF99-A4340F22218E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x94b10000 - 0x94c1bff7  libJP2.dylib (852) <47F0FEEE-04FC-324A-8D44-8F792F95A5BA> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
0x94c59000 - 0x94cebffb  libvMisc.dylib (380.10) <D9567F48-ED35-3362-B769-50916D30C601> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x94cec000 - 0x94e75ff7  com.apple.vImage (6.0 - 6.0) <1D1F67FE-4F75-3689-BEF6-4A46C8039E70> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x94e76000 - 0x94e76fff  com.apple.Cocoa (6.7 - 19) <354094F0-F36B-36F9-BF5F-FD60590FBEB9> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x94e77000 - 0x94e77fff  libsystem_blocks.dylib (59) <3A743C5D-CFA5-37D8-80A8-B6795A9DB04F> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
0x94ea9000 - 0x94edafff  com.apple.DictionaryServices (1.2 - 184.4) <A31BB2CE-6965-3610-8B11-EA26EC6D7EEA> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x94edb000 - 0x94f3fff3  libstdc++.6.dylib (56) <F8FA490A-8F3C-3645-ABF5-78926CE9C62C> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x94f40000 - 0x94f44fff  com.apple.CommonPanels (1.2.5 - 94) <6B3E7E53-7708-3DA2-8C50-59C2B4735DE1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x94f45000 - 0x95042ff7  com.apple.DiskImagesFramework (10.8.3 - 345) <B2CBC585-D206-3155-BB33-4359271AC444> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskImages.framework/Versions/A/DiskImages
0x95043000 - 0x950a9ffc  com.apple.ISSupport (1.9.8 - 56) <D2AC4E10-0B3C-3194-AEB7-1E9964CBC0D0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ISSupport.framework/Versions/A/ISSupport
0x950aa000 - 0x950f2ff5  com.apple.opencl (2.2.19 - 2.2.19) <968DD067-49D0-3B71-A96B-B3579698D992> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x950f3000 - 0x95133fff  com.apple.MediaKit (14 - 687) <8735A76E-7766-33F5-B3D2-86630070A1BA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaKit.framework/Versions/A/MediaKit
0x95134000 - 0x953a1ffb  com.apple.imageKit (2.2 - 673) <CDB2AC11-6D60-34A7-83F9-F6E7DA25F97B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
0x953a2000 - 0x95456fff  com.apple.coreui (2.0 - 181.1) <C15ABF35-B7F5-34ED-A461-386DAF65D96B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x95457000 - 0x9554fff9  libsqlite3.dylib (138.1) <AD7C5914-35F0-37A3-9238-A29D2E26C755> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x95550000 - 0x95594ff7  libGLU.dylib (8.10.1) <5520818E-F290-3942-80B8-370CF9C9B54C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x95595000 - 0x95599fff  com.apple.OpenDirectory (10.8 - 151.10) <A1858D81-086F-3BF5-87E3-9B70409FFDF6> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x9559a000 - 0x955a2fff  libcopyfile.dylib (89) <4963541B-0254-371B-B29A-B6806888949B> /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
0x955a3000 - 0x955cfff7  libsystem_info.dylib (406.17) <AA5611DB-A944-3072-B6BE-ACAB08689547> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
0x955da000 - 0x955fcfff  libc++abi.dylib (26) <3AAA8D55-F5F6-362B-BA3C-CCAF0D3C8E27> /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
0x955fd000 - 0x95665ff7  com.apple.framework.IOKit (2.0.1 - 755.42.1) <230C6EEC-A926-3720-82DB-25D0FAAEF962> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x95666000 - 0x9577eff7  com.apple.coreavchd (5.6.0 - 5600.4.16) <F024C78B-4FAA-38F1-A182-AD0A0A596CBE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAVCHD.framework/Versions/A/CoreAVCHD
0x9577f000 - 0x957e5fff  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore (8.3 - 387.2) <0F7665F5-33F0-3661-9BE2-7DD2890E304B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x957e6000 - 0x957eafff  com.apple.IOSurface (86.0.4 - 86.0.4) <6431ACB6-561B-314F-9A2A-FAC1578FCC86> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x957eb000 - 0x95810ff7  com.apple.quartzfilters (1.8.0 - 1.7.0) <F6A88D89-AB4A-3217-9D65-C2C259B5F09B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
0x95811000 - 0x9582fff3  com.apple.openscripting (1.3.6 - 148.3) <F3422C02-5ACB-343A-987B-A2D58EA2F5A8> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x95830000 - 0x9587eff3  com.apple.SystemConfiguration (1.12.2 - 1.12.2) <15B4EFFC-22D1-3517-BE8C-7947DAA24729> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x9587f000 - 0x958e0ff7  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio (4.1.2 - 4.1.2) <C1D471E9-B4D6-3A59-975C-B3B3A25E6058> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x958e1000 - 0x958f8ff4  com.apple.CoreMediaAuthoring (2.1 - 914) <37C0A2C7-73B3-39BC-8DE1-4A6B75F115FC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaAuthoring.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaAuthoring
0x958f9000 - 0x958fbfff  libdyld.dylib (210.2.3) <05D6FF2A-F09B-309D-95F7-7AF10259C707> /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
0x958fc000 - 0x95920fff  libJPEG.dylib (852) <84D990B9-7CF9-3EFE-99BC-AD7657D50F29> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x95921000 - 0x95c26ff7  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore (1037.6 - 1037.6) <4DB4B0C9-1377-3062-BE0E-CD3326ACDAF0> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x95c27000 - 0x95fdfffa  libLAPACK.dylib (1073.4) <9A6E5EAD-F2F2-3D5C-B655-2B536DB477F2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x95fe0000 - 0x95fe3fff  com.apple.help (1.3.2 - 42) <AD7EB1F0-A068-3A2C-9D59-38E59CEC0D96> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x95fe4000 - 0x95ff0ffe  libkxld.dylib (2050.48.12) <44C8E278-D8CA-3CF4-B3F4-0299654EB341> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x95ff1000 - 0x95ff1ffd  libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib (148.3) <87895E27-88E2-3249-8D0E-B17E76FB00C1> /usr/lib/libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib
0x95ff2000 - 0x96061ffb  com.apple.Heimdal (3.0 - 2.0) <C007CED7-DDC9-3BA1-8077-294FAE9C78D5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Heimdal.framework/Versions/A/Heimdal
0x96062000 - 0x96074ff7  libdispatch.dylib (228.23) <86EF7D45-2D97-3465-A449-95038AE5DABA> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
0x96075000 - 0x960cefff  com.apple.QuickLookFramework (4.0 - 555.5) <4E381B7B-7EB5-37FD-9BA7-517DB48D07A7> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
0x960cf000 - 0x960d2ff3  com.apple.AppleSystemInfo (2.0 - 2) <4639D755-8A68-31C9-95C4-7E7F70C233FA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSystemInfo.framework/Versions/A/AppleSystemInfo
0x960d3000 - 0x960d4fff  liblangid.dylib (116) <E13CC8C5-5034-320A-A210-41A2BDE4F846> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x960d5000 - 0x960d5fff  com.apple.Carbon (154 - 155) <604ADD9D-5835-3294-842E-3A4AEBCCB548> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x960d6000 - 0x96130ff3  com.apple.ImageCaptureCore (5.0.4 - 5.0.4) <6313E06F-37FD-3606-BF2F-87D8598A9983> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
0x9624c000 - 0x962fbff7  com.apple.CoreText (260.0 - 275.17) <433387A6-69C1-32A5-9B61-9E2F6A5F9040> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x962fc000 - 0x97034ff7  com.apple.QuickTimeComponents.component (7.7.1 - 2599.46) <D6EF69FF-0FFD-32EB-8F68-366B78AF43A6> /System/Library/QuickTime/QuickTimeComponents.component/Contents/MacOS/QuickTimeComponents
0x97035000 - 0x9703effd  com.apple.audio.SoundManager (4.0 - 4.0) <ABC5FE40-B222-36EB-9905-5C8C4BFD8C87> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x97046000 - 0x97127fff  libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib (47.2) <6170B3CB-FA94-3601-A7F7-7F1B953C4F59> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x97128000 - 0x971c8ff7  com.apple.QD (3.42.1 - 285.1) <BAAC13D2-1312-33C0-A255-FAB1D314C324> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x971c9000 - 0x972d6ff3  com.apple.ImageIO.framework (3.2.2 - 852) <74E1808B-A349-30EB-B4FE-CC5DD7452B71> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x972d7000 - 0x97374ff7  com.apple.PDFKit (2.8.5 - 2.8.5) <F5D6A1C9-3EC1-312C-839F-6C13708B2CF2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
0x97375000 - 0x973b7ff7  libcups.2.dylib (327.7) <6FAC537D-7EC3-3E82-B6E8-F87DE07546B5> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x973b8000 - 0x973cafff  libbsm.0.dylib (32) <DADD385E-FE53-3458-94FB-E316A6345108> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x973cb000 - 0x97664ff3  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle (5.04 - 736) <B9CA1B5A-6FA9-3140-BE9F-27A6F3E620B9> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x97693000 - 0x9772efff  com.apple.CoreSymbolication (3.0 - 117) <9ECC6770-6FBB-36B3-A4EE-0B60875019A9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreSymbolication.framework/Versions/A/CoreSymbolication
0x9772f000 - 0x9772ffff  libSystem.B.dylib (169.3) <81C58EAB-0E76-3EAB-BDFD-C5A6FE95536F> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x97730000 - 0x9775fff3  com.apple.framework.Admin (12.2 - 12.2) <7DAA776B-A0F1-32B5-8367-895A29311D95> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Admin.framework/Versions/A/Admin
0x97760000 - 0x977dbff3  com.apple.CorePDF (2.2 - 2.2) <5A52A1CF-4801-3E6C-BF6E-E5E75A8DBD8F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
0x97863000 - 0x97864fff  libsystem_sandbox.dylib (220.3) <C532F6A6-7E85-38F3-8660-EC1066DF67BE> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
0x97865000 - 0x9794eff7  libxml2.2.dylib (22.3) <015A4FA6-5BB9-3F95-AFB8-B9281E22685B> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x9794f000 - 0x97952ffc  libCoreVMClient.dylib (32.5) <CA150AC5-F98C-3F96-8B11-715B75A89C80> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x97953000 - 0x97954fff  libremovefile.dylib (23.2) <9813B2DB-2374-3AA2-99B6-AA2E9897B249> /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
0x97955000 - 0x9795cfff  libsystem_dnssd.dylib (379.38.1) <4F164CA8-4A4F-3B27-B88A-0926E2FEB7D4> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
0x979b5000 - 0x979bffff  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework (4.1.5 - 4.1.5) <B855E8B4-2EE3-3BFF-8547-98A0F084F9AF> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x979c0000 - 0x979c1fff  libquarantine.dylib (52.1) <094A1501-373E-3397-B632-8F7C5AC8EFD5> /usr/lib/system/libquarantine.dylib
0x979c2000 - 0x979dfff7  libresolv.9.dylib (51) <B9742A2A-DF15-3F6E-8FCE-778A58214B3A> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x979e0000 - 0x97a3bff7  com.apple.AppleVAFramework (5.0.19 - 5.0.19) <3C43A555-0A22-3D7C-A3FB-CFADDDA43E9B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
0x97a3c000 - 0x97a97fff  com.apple.htmlrendering (77 - 1.1.4) <5C0C669F-AE07-3983-B38F-EB829B5CE609> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x97a98000 - 0x97a98ffd  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit (1.9.2 - 1.9.2) <CFAAB1B1-DBC7-3FF1-97BA-065C6620360D> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x97a99000 - 0x97aa5ff7  com.apple.NetAuth (4.0 - 4.0) <4983C4B8-9D95-3C4D-897E-07743326487E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetAuth.framework/Versions/A/NetAuth
0x97aa6000 - 0x97aa9ffc  libpam.2.dylib (20) <FCF74195-A99E-3B07-8E49-688D4A6F1E18> /usr/lib/libpam.2.dylib
0x97aaa000 - 0x97aefff7  com.apple.NavigationServices (3.7 - 200) <F6531764-6E43-3AF3-ACDD-8A5551EF016A> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x97af0000 - 0x97b65ff7  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS (341.2 - 341.2) <E12BB943-9E01-376E-B645-E75413B2CFFB> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x97b66000 - 0x97b71ffb  com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework (10.8 - 151.10) <234F4A14-60ED-300B-93B2-D5052878558F> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x97b72000 - 0x97b9dff9  com.apple.framework.Apple80211 (8.5 - 850.252) <74845A5A-3660-3B50-BDB3-334275E0B461> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
0x97b9e000 - 0x97b9efff  libkeymgr.dylib (25) <D5E93F7F-9315-3AD6-92C7-941F7B54C490> /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
0x97b9f000 - 0x97ba5fff  com.apple.phonenumbers (1.1 - 47) <DD22B3D1-DA4B-3794-9D73-E90D49A1F88E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhoneNumbers.framework/Versions/A/PhoneNumbers
0x97ba6000 - 0x97bf5ff6  libTIFF.dylib (852) <8375E65D-35FA-315B-993D-254F687578CC> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x97c5d000 - 0x97c82ff7  com.apple.CoreVideo (1.8 - 99.4) <A26DE896-32E0-3D5E-BA89-02AD23FA96B3> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x97c83000 - 0x97cacfff  libxslt.1.dylib (11.3) <0DE17DAA-66FF-3195-AADB-347BEB5E2EFA> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x97cad000 - 0x97cc0ff9  com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework (237.4 - 237.4) <59197044-E513-3223-9337-6EB0F828CB82> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x97cc1000 - 0x97cd0fff  libGL.dylib (8.10.1) <74BE67B7-9EA0-3F16-B43B-48CB92C9ED27> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x97cd1000 - 0x97d10ff7  com.apple.bom (12.0 - 192) <0637E52C-D151-37B3-904F-8656B2FD44DD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
0x97d11000 - 0x97d78fe7  libvDSP.dylib (380.10) <A9BB03FC-F70B-388F-8917-F8CE69F2164A> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x97d79000 - 0x97f35ffd  libicucore.A.dylib (491.11.3) <FF55E176-7D66-3DBB-AF86-84744C47A02C> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x97f36000 - 0x97f44ff7  libz.1.dylib (43) <245F1B61-2276-3BBB-9891-99934116D833> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x97f45000 - 0x97f45fff  com.apple.quartzframework (1.5 - 1.5) <9018BE5B-4070-320E-8091-6584CC17F798> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
0x97f4c000 - 0x9820cff3  com.apple.security (7.0 - 55179.16) <614A0361-01D3-3937-AD45-FD9DC5E2B6A2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x9820d000 - 0x9864fff7  com.apple.CoreGraphics (1.600.0 - 333.1) <76C4858B-AD0A-3165-A65D-64729D6F186C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x98652000 - 0x98972ff3  com.apple.Foundation (6.8 - 945.19) <825DC594-EC88-3456-B20B-DDD372CA7DC2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x9910f000 - 0x9912cfff  libxpc.dylib (140.43) <C628073D-51A0-3541-A665-1121520508C6> /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib
0x9912d000 - 0x99136ff9  com.apple.CommonAuth (3.0 - 2.0) <B28B58CA-C5B1-378E-A969-6A36C7F754D1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonAuth.framework/Versions/A/CommonAuth
0x99137000 - 0x99154fff  libCRFSuite.dylib (33) <C9D72D0C-871A-39A2-8AFB-682D11AE7D0D> /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
0x99155000 - 0x99165ff7  libsasl2.2.dylib (166) <D9080BA2-A365-351E-9FF2-7E0D4E8B1339> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x99166000 - 0x99166fff  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib (3.8 - vecLib 3.8) <E54083A7-7467-3C3C-B30F-EE14C8D781A1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x99167000 - 0x99167ffe  com.apple.AOSMigrate (1.0 - 1) <4EA0829E-6AE5-3877-A5B6-032AFDF28D39> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSMigrate.framework/Versions/A/AOSMigrate
0x99168000 - 0x9916bff7  com.apple.TCC (1.0 - 1) <437D76CD-6437-3B55-BE2C-A53508858256> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TCC.framework/Versions/A/TCC
0x9916c000 - 0x99613ffb  com.apple.CoreAUC (6.22.03 - 6.22.03) <054DADA8-A077-3BF0-8BEA-C568E7360E75> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
0x99614000 - 0x996abff7  com.apple.ink.framework (10.8.2 - 150) <A9C3B735-7D5F-3D7D-AA70-2CC852D09CDE> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x996ac000 - 0x99756fff  com.apple.LaunchServices (539.11 - 539.11) <29171C94-C757-384C-B42E-4579B246E26D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x99757000 - 0x9978effa  com.apple.LDAPFramework (2.4.28 - 194.5) <F05946C0-D3BE-379A-A00E-D2BA6B4EE48D> /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
0x9978f000 - 0x9989c057  libobjc.A.dylib (532.2) <FA455371-7395-3D58-A89B-D1520612D1BC> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x9989d000 - 0x999b9ffb  com.apple.desktopservices (1.7.4 - 1.7.4) <782D711D-7930-324A-9015-686C2F86DBA3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x999ba000 - 0x99a34ff7  com.apple.securityfoundation (6.0 - 55115.4) <A959B2F5-9D9D-3C93-A62A-7399594CF238> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x99a35000 - 0x99a4effb  com.apple.frameworks.preferencepanes (15.1 - 15.1) <D788C8BE-5A13-3EA3-93FA-9B5CEEFE249B> /System/Library/Frameworks/PreferencePanes.framework/Versions/A/PreferencePanes
0x99a4f000 - 0x99a99ff7  com.apple.framework.CoreWLAN (3.4 - 340.18) <BD6B479B-B772-37E0-9520-41B84D20C3F9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWLAN.framework/Versions/A/CoreWLAN
0x99a9a000 - 0x99abaffd  com.apple.ChunkingLibrary (2.0 - 133.3) <FA45EAE8-BB10-3AEE-9FDC-C0C3A533FF48> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ChunkingLibrary.framework/Versions/A/ChunkingLibrary
0x99abb000 - 0x99d5eff3  com.apple.CoreImage (8.4.0 - 1.0.1) <C25B9EEC-4824-3088-BC08-2EA516C0728C> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/Versions/A/CoreImage
0x99d5f000 - 0x99d5ffff  com.apple.Accelerate (1.8 - Accelerate 1.8) <D4F5AB2C-0727-39FD-8EE9-E4DD3D78EB2E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x99d60000 - 0x99d69fff  com.apple.DiskArbitration (2.5.2 - 2.5.2) <89822A83-B450-3363-8E9C-9B80CB4450B1> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x99dc1000 - 0x99e62ffb  libCoreStorage.dylib (296.18.2) <7E1AFF2E-D97B-37F6-B485-65520AB01457> /usr/lib/libCoreStorage.dylib
0x99e63000 - 0x99e6aff3  com.apple.NetFS (5.0 - 4.0) <1F7041F2-4E97-368C-8F5D-24153D81BBDB> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x99e6b000 - 0x99e6fffe  libcache.dylib (57) <834FDCA7-FE3B-33CC-A12A-E11E202477EC> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
0x99e70000 - 0x9a0ecff7  com.apple.QuickTime (7.7.1 - 2599.46) <FFBB12A1-3F1C-307E-BB9D-6254A4547F0B> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x9a0ed000 - 0x9a0eefff  libdnsinfo.dylib (453.19) <3B523729-84A8-3D0B-B58C-3FC185060E67> /usr/lib/system/libdnsinfo.dylib
0x9a0ef000 - 0x9a4d2fff  com.apple.HIToolbox (2.0 - 626.1) <ECC3F04F-C4B7-35BF-B10E-183B749DAB92> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox

External Modification Summary:
 Calls made by other processes targeting this process:
   task_for_pid: 2
   thread_create: 0
   thread_set_state: 0
 Calls made by this process:
   task_for_pid: 0
   thread_create: 0
   thread_set_state: 0
 Calls made by all processes on this machine:
   task_for_pid: 222
   thread_create: 0
   thread_set_state: 0

VM Region Summary:
ReadOnly portion of Libraries: Total=260.1M resident=121.8M(47%) swapped_out_or_unallocated=138.3M(53%)
Writable regions: Total=189.8M written=22.5M(12%) resident=56.7M(30%) swapped_out=0K(0%) unallocated=133.1M(70%)

REGION TYPE                      VIRTUAL
===========                      =======
ATS (font support)                 31.8M
CG backing stores                  3360K
CG image                            112K
CG raster data                      176K
CG shared images                   1184K
CoreAnimation                      5336K
CoreImage                             4K
CoreServices                       1392K
IOKit                              15.8M
MALLOC                             84.2M
MALLOC guard page                    48K
Memory tag=240                        4K
Memory tag=242                       12K
Memory tag=249                      156K
Memory tag=35                      2108K
OpenCL                               20K
OpenGL GLSL                        1424K
OpenGL GLSL (reserved)              128K        reserved VM address space (unallocated)
SQLite page cache                   192K
Stack                              89.2M
VM_ALLOCATE                        19.3M
__DATA                             12.2M
__DATA/__OBJC                       180K
__IMAGE                             528K
__IMPORT                             16K
__LINKEDIT                         49.1M
__OBJC                             6556K
__OBJC/__DATA                        52K
__PAGEZERO                            4K
__TEXT                            211.0M
__UNICODE                           544K
mapped file                       224.8M
shared memory                       372K
===========                      =======
TOTAL                             760.8M
TOTAL, minus reserved VM space    760.7M

Model: MacBookAir5,1, BootROM MBA51.00EF.B02, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 1.7 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 2.4f19
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 4000, Intel HD Graphics 4000, Built-In, 512 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x802C, 0x384B54463235363634485A2D3147364D3120
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x802C, 0x384B54463235363634485A2D3147364D3120
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0xE9), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.100.17)
Bluetooth: Version 4.1.7f4 12974, 3 service, 13 devices, 3 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en0
Serial ATA Device: APPLE SSD TS064E, 60.67 GB
USB Device: hub_device, 0x8087  (Intel Corporation), 0x0024, 0x1a100000 / 2
USB Device: FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in), apple_vendor_id, 0x8510, 0x1a110000 / 3
USB Device: hub_device, 0x8087  (Intel Corporation), 0x0024, 0x1d100000 / 2
USB Device: Cruzer Blade, 0x0781  (SanDisk Corporation), 0x5567, 0x1d110000 / 6
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2512, 0x1d180000 / 3
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0x1d181000 / 5
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x821f, 0x1d181300 / 8
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, apple_vendor_id, 0x024a, 0x1d182000 / 4


----------



## sinclair_tm

There are only two reasons iPhoto would quit, bad preference file or bad photo library. Hold down the option key then open iPhoto and you should get a dialog box asking about a library. Create a new one on the desktop and see if it launches. If it does, quit and reopen and see if it crashes. If so try deleting the preference file for iPhoto and try again. If it doesn't crash on relaunch with a new library, your old library is bad and you will have to reimport all your photos.


----------

